# What size tanks do you own?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Was interested to know what's the most popular size tanks BCA people have running. Everybody loves a poll so I thought I would go this route. I could only list 25 sizes, so I tried to go with the most popular. Check all that apply & if you have a oddball size tank, just round it to the closest listed number. Remember this is tanks you have running not tanks you want lol*

*EDIT; so it looks like I messed up the last few choices...... they should have been 151-250 gal, 251-350, 351-450 gal & "More than 450"' or "451 & above" 
sorry for that & hope you see this before you vote since I can't fix it,maaybe one of our fabulous mods can * :bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gosh, would this be my dream tank or my existing tank...

Been awhile since we had a poll. Glad you set one up John.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Ming ..we'll just stick to reality for now  I'm sure if it were dream tank, option 25 would be the winner hands down lol First poll I ever posted & I thought we were due for another


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm betting the 10 gallon would be the most popular...especially if we included non-hardcore fishkeepers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I would say either 20 gallon or 33 gallons would be what most people have on this forum. Not too big, not too small  I have two at home.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking the same....something about the 33 gallon tanks just seem so perfect sized for most applications


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 75 so I'll go with that...and the second choice would be a 33.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I really like the 20 long. Just waiting patiently for Charles to have them come in again. Unless anybody knows offhand who carries this size on a regular basis...?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I voted for 50, just because thats what I have right now. Was given this one, so didn't have a choice. 
Upgrading is in the future! Already have the tank just need the money.
I wonder how many people actually bought their tank compared to how many were "given" one.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 5G , a 2G (fluval spec) and a 26G bowfront , In the past I have had 10g,20g,25g,29g,33g,50g,65g,75g and 125G tanks . I am hoping to get a 3 to 4 foot Reef tank in the next few months.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

am I the only one who voted 450 gallon and up?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You didn't allow for multiples in the same size range, John.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I gots 2 x 9.8 Gallons, 2.5 Gallon and a 29 Gallon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I can't vote John, you missed my favourite tall tank. I like 25g only if they are tall  I have 3X that. Don't like the shorties.

In the absence of that I vote 55g and 90g for the width without huge footprint. Have neither of those though


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You didn't allow for multiples in the same size range, John.


Pickin' on my first poll 'eh  lol unfortunately they don't give that option,, which I didn't know till it was posted. Either way shoud be close to the same end result....I think  I also messed up the last few choices...... they should have been 15*1*-250 gal, 25*1*-350, 35*1*-450 gal & "More than 450"' or "451 & above" . Apparently you can't edit after you submit it, then see your mistakes lol:bigsmile:



gklaw said:


> I can't vote John, you missed my favourite tall tank. I like 25g only if they are tall  I have 3X that. Don't like the shorties.
> 
> In the absence of that I vote 55g and 90g for the width without huge footprint. Have neither of those though


Sorry Gordon, the options only allowed 25 choices. Didn't have room to do separate choices for long, tall, breeder and such. You could have just picked 25g Mr.Gotta B.Complicated  lol

*For the record the question is "What size tanks do you own?' not whats your favorite.......just to clarify that

*
_


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Can't pick just a 25g. In Chinglish: I no like them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao Gordon! I likey my shortie 25....looks like the 10's & 20's are top of the list anyway


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

*Graph Chart of Data*

The "go big or go home" theorem does apply...almost. A lot of "go home" types for nano tank, shrimps tanks....and then the "go big" crowd.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Gordon - you don't like shorts and I don't like talls! Can't say I'm crazy about 20s or 33s either - don't like the hight/length ratio. (Even though I have several oif each.)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> The "go big or go home" theorem does apply...almost. A lot of "go home" types for nano tank, shrimps tanks....and then the "go big" crowd.


What is not clear is how many big tank owner also own a bunch of little tanks  I have a 105, 75, and 80 and a bunch of little guys down to 2g.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 220g, 90g, 15g, 10g, and 5g. Not all set up right now, but have been at various times.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Set up and running:

108g, 75g, 60g, 55g, two 22g long, 10g, 7g, 5g, 2g (just plants) and a 30g (QT tank, no fish).

Setups in progress:
two 180g tanks, 150g.

Damn, that MTS looks really bad when I write it all down.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Just the 22g long from Charles at the moment  With how fast the axolotl's are growing, it looks like my 26g Exo Terra tank will be used in the near future.

If the reptile terrariums counted, I'd have a 300g, 2 x 90g, 55g, 33g, 2 x 25g, 12g, 7.5g..... thank god it's MTS and not multi-terrarium syndrome :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man thats alot of water and water changes, I bet as a whole we could fill up a lake. Wish I could find that thread to revive, on how many gallons people had running .....would be another interesting statistic


----------

